# kfa² gtx 980 hof welchen Wasserblock verwenden



## 990909909mi (28. März 2016)

*kfa² gtx 980 hof welchen Wasserblock verwenden*

Hallo Leute ich bekomme demnächst eine gtx 980 von kfa² in der hall of fame edition und wollte fragen welchen wasserblock ich dafür ferwenden kann?


----------



## chaotium (28. März 2016)

*AW: kfa² gtx 980 hof welchen Wasserblock verwenden*

Die Frage ist. Das Standard PCB oder Custom.

Dann welche 980. Guck mal auf EKWB oder Alphacool


----------



## 990909909mi (28. März 2016)

*AW: kfa² gtx 980 hof welchen Wasserblock verwenden*

Ich weiß eben nicht ob es das Standard PCB oder ein Custom PCB ist.
wenn es das standard ist kann man jeden wasserblock drauf machen
aber wie gesagt  weiß ich nicht ob es ein standard PCB ist oder nicht


----------



## buxtehude (29. März 2016)

*AW: kfa² gtx 980 hof welchen Wasserblock verwenden*

in solchen fällen werfe ich die weltberühmte suchmaschine an, gehe auf die herstellerseite und finde...

gleich als ersten punkt unter features: "Completely *redesigned PCB* layout from the ground up, optimised for GM204"

dies bedeutet für mich => custom pcb...

andere wichtige tipps, wo oder wie du passende kühler findest, stehen oben in post nr. 2.


----------



## chapchap (29. März 2016)

*AW: kfa² gtx 980 hof welchen Wasserblock verwenden*

zum Beispiel:
den: Bitspower VG-NGTX98 GXHOF Acrylic Top With Stainless Panel (Clear) [BP-WBVGNGTX98 GXHOFNPAC] : Bitspower Taiwan On-Line Shop
oder den: Bitspower VG-NGTX98 GXHOF Acrylic Top With Stainless Panel (White) [BP-WBVGNGTX98 GXHOFNPACWH] : Bitspower Taiwan On-Line Shop


----------



## 990909909mi (1. April 2016)

*AW: kfa² gtx 980 hof welchen Wasserblock verwenden*

danke an alle 
Habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------

